
Navidrome Music Server - deluan
https://www.navidrome.org/about
======
deluan
Self-hosted, modern music server and streamer compatible with
Subsonic/Airsonic. It gives you freedom to listen to your music collection
from any browser or mobile device. It's like your personal GPLv3 Spotify!

